# The BEST Hand Routed Track Around



## redwog (Jan 3, 2004)

Hey Guys
If anyone is interested in purchasing a custom Hand Routed Track
Please check out Mr Keving Shaws "FullTilt Raceway Site":

www.fulltiltspeedways.com/

[I have driven on several of his tracks and I would dare to say there is not a Better Track ANYWHERE Period! His rails are continous and smooth as silk! I have routed a track of my own and I love it BUT I must say Kevin has Mastered His Trade! From the surface to - the consistency of the rail height to - the banked turns Its All UNBELIVABLE for the price he charges. The scary thing is he seems to get better with ever track he builds!
:thumbsup:


----------



## wm_brant (Nov 21, 2004)

I'm getting a 'not found' when I click on the link. Did you paste in the whole URL?

-- Bill


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I'm interested to see this but what's it have to do with Slot Car Box Stock?
Maybe Track Building? Maybe fix the link too?


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey Red, The link isn't working... 

Jeff


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

There's another link to the track builder in the Track Building area ... and on several other HO slot car related web sites. It looks like a very nice and cost competitive track system. The national racers' reactions will be the true test to see how it compares to the current best of breed routed tracks on the market. I look forward to seeing their feedback.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Some sweet looking tracks! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## redwog (Jan 3, 2004)

AfxToo
Sorry for the wrong link - I have corrected it!
I posted my comments in "Box Stock" because I rarely get a response from the guys on the "Track Building" Board. I too am like you in that I have been involved with HO Slots for about 40 years now and Never seem to get tired of it! Since I built my routed track about four years ago I have become Even More Pasionate with the hobby! Now to have some one - the calliber of Kevin Shaw building Custom - Continous Rail Tracks adds fuel to my fire! Not only does he build an EXCELENT Track he is a First Class person to boot! For sure the the type of people we need in our hobby! 
I am on my third custom track (the first two obviously being plastic) and I am just as pasionate today about my routed track after four years as I was the first day it drew its first breath of Valoage! Seems this whole custom track building thing has added a New and Refreshing Chapter to our hobby that has been long past due in my opinion! 
Sir I have always admired your Posts and comments to these boards Keep up the Great Work you too are an inspiration to our hobby!
Most Sincerely,
Ted


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Ted, I hope I didn't come across in a negative way. I really admire that routed track system you are speaking so highly of and I know the buzz surrounding it on other boards is very positive indeed. I'm excited to know that more folks are getting into the track routing game. I've always thought that Ed Bianchi is a legend in the hobby and he's been a very vocal proponent for more people trying their hand at track routing. I'm inspired by the quality of the work being done by some of the new track builders with new ideas. I have had the opportunity to visit Nashville in the past and have usually taken a pass on it. Now I have a better reason to go there.


----------



## redwog (Jan 3, 2004)

AfxToo 
My Friend you would be welcome Anytime! A friend and fellow slotter Randy Matlock and I took a three day roadtrip two years ago from Nashville to Kansas City back through St.Louis and then home. We saw 24 tracks and drove on 18 of them. In KC Howard Kilgore and John Habernol was our host and arranged for us to visit several tracks in the area - We would be HAPPY to do the same for you - just let me know! To date there are only about six tracks in our area but more are due to be built! We are yet to the KC status but a far cry better than just a short few years ago. Also thanks to the T.H.O.R. racing club which is a very active T-Jet club in the area!
Ed Bianchi is a Great Guy and a Pioneer in HO for sure! I spoke to him several times for advice when I built mine and have driven one of his tracks at 'Stillwell Racway' and yes it was no doubt Excellent BUT I would love for him to see some of the new and slightly different things Kevin has dreamed up! They definitley compliment each other!
Thanks again
Ted


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

Ive Been Practicing With The Wifes Router And Am Confident I Can Make A Great 4 Lane. Problem Is The Contact Rails. How Does One Run These And Where Would I Find The Supplies Th Get The Job Done. Thanks Guys


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

*Drooling..........*

The more I see them, the more I keep thinking.....  rr


----------



## redwog (Jan 3, 2004)

The rail system and his source is one thing Kevin keeps to himself? All I can tell you it is super uniform and sikly smooth almost as if it is a part of the track not like blade rails like on plastic track.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Gregory Braun has some more information about routed tracks on his site under the "wooden track" section. See: http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/ .
If you contact Ed Bianchi through is web site he'll give you tips on different rail options including magnetic braid. Ed's site is: http://www.horacepro.com/ .

Ted, I can't believe you met Howard Kilgore. From what I hear he probably has the greatest collection of slotcars assembled anywhere on the planet. I grew up hanging on every word Howard wrote in his multitude of magazine articles. He is truly a legend in the hobby. 

Thanks for the open invitation!


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

I have an Ed Bianci track in my basement. I LOVE it!!


----------



## redwog (Jan 3, 2004)

AfxToo,
Gregory Braun is great guy and his site is one of my All Time favorites also!
No doubt one of the most informitive sites on the internet. I too agree his article on the WOODEN TRACK is Very Informative and Im Very Appreciative to Gregory for his facination with my work! Is a matter of fact it took me, with the help of two other guys about four months to get it to the point of installing the rails! 
I am kinda stuck on some of the landscaping though - No Problem to complete but cant decide just what to put where although Landscaping is now complete to about 70%! My New Year Resolution - to complete all landscaping this winter - I hope! 
You see it is intended to be an Old Country Road setting - with the elevation change - lots of rocks and trees (trees set so as to minimize interference with track marshaling) NOT an all out Race Track theme as most all others tracks. Although I do have it wired for computer lap counter and timer thanks to Gregory Braun's software! Kinda going for a Landscaped fantacy theme as I remember 'road racing' as a teenager over county roads in rural Middle Tennessee - Lewis County to be exact. OH Yea - the guys who race regular complain a bit about no color coding of the four lanes but I remind them the roads I grew up on didnt have red, blue, yellow or green stripes?!?! Is a matter of fact most of them didnt even have a center stripe! 
Thanks my friend As Always for the infomation! I had misplaced Ed's site address now cant wait to visit it again!
Ted
Yes Howard Kilgore and his wife Susie are Great people! I too laid in bed many a night reading his articles over and over. His collection is no doubt museum quality! He is truely a Real Treasure to our hobby!


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

AfxToo said:


> G
> Ted, I can't believe you met Howard Kilgore. From what I hear he probably has the greatest collection of slotcars assembled anywhere on the planet. I grew up hanging on every word Howard wrote in his multitude of magazine articles. He is truly a legend in the hobby.
> 
> Thanks for the open invitation!


 Do you remember those sideburns 

Roger Corrie


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Oh yeah Roger ... I almost forget about those "Born To Be Wild" editors from the late 60s and early 70s.


----------



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

*Dave's HO Raceway*

Want to drule check out our tracks at www.daveshoraceway.com 
For the long haul you can't beat a good routered track.
To bad BSRT dosen't still sell the Buck Tracks.
Thank God we got ours when we did. Our T-Jets thank us by the great group of racers that can't get enough of it. What doya think?
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showgallery.php?ppuser=21283&cat=500


----------



## redwog (Jan 3, 2004)

OOHO
NICE Love the Tri-Oval wish we had one around here! Just ordered some tires. Where do you get the Badcock Porsche? I have got to have a couple!
Keep up the Great Work Looks like you guys got it Going! Would love to visit! If you are ever in MidTenn you are always WELCOME!
LAter
Redwog


----------

